# How to remove/disable toggles on notifcation tray



## eyc (Jun 16, 2012)

My fiance has a GSIII and always accidentally hits the toggles in the notification tray without realizing it. One day she hit the "mobile data" toggle and shut her data off. Another day, she hit the "sync" button and stopped getting emails. Is there any way for me to just remove those toggles or disable them? They are completely useless for her anyway.


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

On stock (AKA TouchWiz)?

It'll require knowledge of apktool and how to compile/decompile apk files. Her device would need to be rooted as well. Otherwise, I'm not aware of a way in stock/non-rooted to remove them or re-order them.

You can, I know this worked on ICS so I'd imagine it should work with JB, however I haven't personally tested it:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/32085-how-to-reorderremove-touchwiz-toggles-in-notification-pull-down/


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

I just had to "Lol" at this. Women.

I've done the mobile data before. I remember for like an hour I was like "where the f is my data?" until I noticed it.



Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Similar situation...why am I suddenly not getting LTE!?


----------



## thesoldier (Jan 25, 2012)

Did the mobile data thing on my gnex when I first flashed a 4.2 ROM. Dev made the quick options togglable and I hit mobile data and went hours without it.







Lol.

Maybe you can teach her how they work? Oh wait, she's a woman.









Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eyc (Jun 16, 2012)

RMarkwald said:


> I just had to "Lol" at this. Women.
> I've done the mobile data before. I remember for like an hour I was like "where the f is my data?" until I noticed it.


I know. It's quite hilarious. The first time it happened, I had no idea wtf was going on and it took way longer to figure out than I'd like to admit.

I'm surprised you can't disable it. It's such an eyesore. For many, it's completely useless. I don't think she has ever once needed to use one of the toggles. It takes up so much room and animates when you open the notifications. Completely overwrought.


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

eyc said:


> Ah, yea, she is not rooted. In retrospect, I should have rooted it before she got started, but I never thought she'd need the benefits of root...until now. Doh.
> 
> I know. It's quite hilarious. The first time it happened, I had no idea wtf was going on and it took way longer to figure out than I'd like to admit.
> 
> I'm surprised you can't disable it. It's such an eyesore. For many, it's completely useless. I don't think she has ever once needed to use one of the toggles. It takes up so much room and animates when you open the notifications. Completely overwrought.


This is why you root and add your google account to her device so you can get access to your apps i.e. Titanium and similar. I do that with my fiancee's phone (old DX) along with our joint tablet. Then you can root/update/hack whatever for her and she won't lose data.


----------

